# Bontrager Serano saddle



## Bchan (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone tried one yet? I'm looking for a replacement for the bontrager paradigm rl that came with the bike. Im just not liking the paradigm on longer rides.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I have not ridden one, but they do come with an unconditional comfort guarentee. Might as well give it a shot.


----------



## stonehartgt (Feb 15, 2015)

I replaced the seat on my Emonda with a Serano RL. I've only taken it for a few miles but hope to rack up some more this week. Thus far, it seems a bit better than the stock seat it replaced. I'll try to give a better review later in the week (weather permitting)


----------



## Bchan (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have an emonda that came with the paradigm rl. I couldn't stand the paradigm, so I tried the affinity and that was worse. My lbs is discouraging me from trying the Serano because it doesn't have a cut out. I'm curious to know how it works out for you on longer rides


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Bchan said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have an emonda that came with the paradigm rl. I couldn't stand the paradigm, so I tried the affinity and that was worse. My lbs is discouraging me from trying the Serano because it doesn't have a cut out. I'm curious to know how it works out for you on longer rides


If you haven't already seen it, Bontrager published a white paper that explains there saddle design principles, and shows how their saddles are classified by their position system.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I ride their Paradigm XXX http://www.bontrager.com/model/09861 and love it. The slippery surface is the ideal interface to my bib shorts. Depending on the situation, I need to ride with my butt slightly forwards or backwards from the nominal position, and this saddle leaves me comfortable across the full range.


----------



## stonehartgt (Feb 15, 2015)

Bchan said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have an emonda that came with the paradigm rl. I couldn't stand the paradigm, so I tried the affinity and that was worse. My lbs is discouraging me from trying the Serano because it doesn't have a cut out. I'm curious to know how it works out for you on longer rides


So I've done a few rides on the Serano and for me it's better than the Paradigm but not by much. I definitely can ride further before I start to notice it. I'll be continuing my search for the "perfect" though. However, it may work perfectly for you.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

stonehartgt said:


> So I've done a few rides on the Serano and for me it's better than the Paradigm but not by much. I definitely can ride further before I start to notice it. I'll be continuing my search for the "perfect" though. However, it may work perfectly for you.




I'm not referring to you specifically but a point that your post raises: Finding the perfect fit on a saddle. 



Unfortunately, one may find the ideal saddle but their body's in general and their rears or bottoms are "conditioned or trained" to their previous saddle so the new ideal saddle feels a bit uncomfortable and the time to find out whether or not its simply a matter of reconditioning yourself to the new saddle or whether you have gotten a new but wrong saddle can be frustrating and confusing. 



I simply switched from a Paradigm 138 to a 148 because the 138 was too small. (But...it was comfortable. I switched because I could feel the edge or peripheral of the 138 even though my sit bones were fully supported. I wasn't irritated by the perceived edge, just aware of it so I though going up would to a 148 would eliminate that edge feeling and still provide the same level of comfort. But I'm finding "chafing" or irritation a bit from the new wider saddle, (Plus a change in sit position after the a few rides on the wider saddle to a handle bar drop and longer stem.) I may end up going back to the old saddle. I'm going to give it a bit longer to see if I adjust to the wider saddle. 



Good luck on the saddle(s).


----------

